# Gunt Chronology



## A Logging Company (Dec 13, 2020)

_Auuuurrggg._ Ladies and Guntlemen, with the creation of a dedicated board, I feel a timeline of key events in Gunt history is warranted and necessary.  So much has happened: from GG, to his Youtube heyday as the last man standing of IBS, the Stream.me era, to the demon baby arc we are currently in. This will be a great reference for people new to the world of Guntwatching and for those who want a stroll down memory lane.

Personally, I know barely anything about his Gamergate shenanigans other than a few humorous clips, so I am requesting some insight to some key GG events involving Ralph.

This OP is an ongoing work in progress. I have it  divided into two key main epochs:  "Before Gunt" (B.G) and "After Gunt" (A.G.). The reason for this is it was after the Gunt reveal that Ralph went from having the reputation and shenanigans of a typical e-celeb (other than his arrest), to the current level of cowdome he has now reached. For reference, the first mention of the word "Gunt" on here was on 167 about 2 years ago.


Spoiler: Work in progress



*BEFORE GUNT (B.G)*​*#GamerGate (Also known as "The 9/11 of the Internet)*

Founding of "The Ralph Retort" (2012) https://theralphretort.com/lemonade/
The Zoe Post and his first involvement in GG (August 2014)
Meets Milo, Carl of Swindon, and future Ex-Wife Nora on UK trip (Early Jan 2016) https://web.archive.org/web/2019090...rgon-the-master-plus-the-long-goodbye-108015/ 
Marries Nora (sometime in 2016)
Wu Panel Faceoff
Ralph Thread Posted (Jan 17, 2016)
Ralph Joins the Farms (Jan 20, 2016)
*Gunt v. State of Virgina's Female Police Officers*

His initial arrest for drunkenly trying to fight cops (8/26/2016) https://web.archive.org/web/2017040...n-ralph-jailed-for-assault-on-law-enforcment/
Trial
Ralph agrees to plea deal (Dec 2016)
Sentencing (6/26/2017) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-26#post-2132770
*Post Jail/IBS Era*

Released from Jail (2/2/201 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-3021598
The Mundane Matt Stream
 Banned from Soundcloud (7/17/2018 ) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-43#post-3576385
Healstream (9/29/2018 ) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-44#post-3809452
Rightwing Watch reports on healstream https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-46#post-3810844
Killstream is killed off Youtube (11/1/2018 ) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-56#post-3930249
WSJ drops article that lead to Killstream's removal off Youtube https://twitter.com/WSJ/status/1058520898775474177
First Dlive stream (quickly abandoned for Stream.me) (11/2/2018 ) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-91#post-3934581
First joined Stream.me
Jceaser186 reveal (10/11/2018 ) https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-48#post-3855516
*AFTER GUNT (A.G)*​
Pillstream
Pillstream 2: The Vaush Faceoff
Stream.me officially imploding and shutting down
the cog stream where he flipped out at Xander
Marriage and Divorce from Nora
Sex tape leak
The last time Zidane was a cohost
The Rand Goad Meltdown
Knoxville/The Great Gunt Reveal
Lord Akira Doxing
Miami Trip
First mention of "Gunt"  in relation to Ralph on the forum (Jan 24th 2019)



If there is anything else I missed, think should be include (particularly GG stuff), or if you happen to know the dates off the top of your head, please post in this thread.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 13, 2020)

You forgot "Childhood molestation"


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 13, 2020)

I've seen a really good timeline somewhere already in the 3600 paged thread discussion.
Edit: @Sriracha put together a nice timeline too. (took me 4 attempts to spell that thing, slantcard revoked)
Here it is: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-gunt-report.81210/ 
I kind of want to create a calendar/mindmap styled interactive thing for this pig's history. Not sure how I'll do it.


Also @Null do you think these two threads should be moved here (and stay locked) just as a reference?
Ralph & Warski go to Miami
#Killstream March 4th, 2019 (&/or Stream.me's death)

I also remember seeing something along the lines of "thread for the demon baby right before it hatches", I forgot. I made the thread anyway because the family's already named him (Alexander, a boy) and stuff could happen in the meantime since Fai can't get offline.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

i gotcha here.
speculation and further spergery will be added.
edit: thanks altistic linked it.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

So much gunt lore to choose from


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

Eh... Maybe we can mark December 15th 2020 as the date Phantom Organization's Youtube server was struck down for good.

I am sure @theralph has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Crabcakes (Dec 15, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Eh... Maybe we can mark December 15th 2020 as the date Phantom Organization's Youtube server was struck down for good.
> 
> I am sure @theralph has nothing to do with this.
> View attachment 1790054


Any news where po will go? @Jester69


----------



## Niggaplease (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks I want to commit die now


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

Crabcakes said:


> Any news where po will go? @Jester69



His Discord is here. 



			https://discord.gg/e8jPszqY
		


Under "Announcements" he claims he is going by "deletus fetus'd".


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 15, 2020)

False flagging pig goblin, remember, one of this gunted pig's biggest moments was hosting the Matt Jarbo false flagging "expose", where he grunted like swine awaiting its execution. Obviously, Zidan was the one who exposed boulder boy. How many people has he flagged so far? Jarbo flagged, I believe, 6 times? 4 Dame Pesos videos, a Tonka one, and something else? Obviously everyone assume Jarbo flagged the Killstream down then went on in an attempt to weasel himself out, but this claim must be questioned now. The common "non-proof" is that Matt took a long time because he was removing shit using inspect element or some browser plugin. If the fat flaggot can produce a video of him viewing his flags after refreshing and if the Killstream wasn't on there, then it probably went down because of YouTube's new detection or whatever. I remember I was trying to archive a montage of Sargon using racial slurs back then and the video instantly got flagged for hate speech, giving me one strike. 

Nowadays when I think of a false flagging fat faggot, I think of the Gunt. He flagged down two streams and where I was there live (Sam Losco and Pho Bingas). The stream will buffer, and then not respond. Only refreshing will one see a DMCA notice. Pho Binga's stream was absolutely transformative, he commentated on Ralph's shitty show, it strictly falls under fair use. Did this happen at all 2 years ago? What if the pig flagged himself? We know he uses fake emails like norasdildo1488@gunt.com to DMCA others now.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 15, 2020)

Anyone got the archive of  Godwinsons first video on GuntGate? 
The infamous Knoxville Gunt picture was the real beginning of Ralphs downfall.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 15, 2020)

Zidan's last appearance on the killstream was 2-20-19
Ralph vs Dispatch occurred on cogs stream on 2-28-19
The image is from Archival Aristocrat YT Channel.


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYxJDmtENf39nWQB_vxBr0A/videos?view=0&sort=da&flow=grid


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Dec 15, 2020)

Something I've wondered about is the J Ceaser reference. Don't remember anything about it from his streams, was it some alt Twitter account or something?


----------



## naught (Dec 15, 2020)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Something I've wondered about is the J Ceaser reference. Don't remember anything about it from his streams, was it some alt Twitter account or something?


He used the name on pornhub and his old Twitter.
Info here


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> He used the name on pornhub and his old Twitter.
> Info here


Bad link.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Crabcakes said:


> Any news where po will go? @Jester69





L. Duse said:


> His Discord is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new channel.


			https://youtube.com/channel/UC3ISohqOlYUej04HxeeRAGQ
		





AltisticRight said:


> False flagging pig goblin, remember, one of this gunted pig's biggest moments was hosting the Matt Jarbo false flagging "expose", where he grunted like swine awaiting its execution. Obviously, Zidan was the one who exposed boulder boy. How many people has he flagged so far? Jarbo flagged, I believe, 6 times? 4 Dame Pesos videos, a Tonka one, and something else? Obviously everyone assume Jarbo flagged the Killstream down then went on in an attempt to weasel himself out, but this claim must be questioned now. The common "non-proof" is that Matt took a long time because he was removing shit using inspect element or some browser plugin. If the fat flaggot can produce a video of him viewing his flags after refreshing and if the Killstream wasn't on there, then it probably went down because of YouTube's new detection or whatever. I remember I was trying to archive a montage of Sargon using racial slurs back then and the video instantly got flagged for hate speech, giving me one strike.
> 
> Nowadays when I think of a false flagging fat faggot, I think of the Gunt. He flagged down two streams and where I was there live (Sam Losco and Pho Bingas). The stream will buffer, and then not respond. Only refreshing will one see a DMCA notice. Pho Binga's stream was absolutely transformative, he commentated on Ralph's shitty show, it strictly falls under fair use. Did this happen at all 2 years ago? What if the pig flagged himself? We know he uses fake emails like norasdildo1488@gunt.com to DMCA others now.


plus ppp and dear leader...


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

There was that time Brianna Wu kicked him out of some talk she was giving at a convention.  I saw that video before I knew who Ralph even was, then saw it years later and immediately recognized the dolphin laugh.  I believe this was pre-arrest so we have rare footage of classic Ralph in action. 

Unfortunately this is the only copy of this historic meeting of legendary mongoloids I could find, and some faggot put shitty kill bill music over it so you can't hear the gunted chuckle.


----------



## Slaundromat (Dec 15, 2020)

A while ago I made a post on how fast the Ralph thread was moving. I figured it would be nice to celebrate the new board by revisiting it. I'm not sure this is the right place for it, but it may inspire people to look at what happened around spikes in posting frequency.



This first figure shows the old data (black dots) and new data (blue dots). The black line is the previous exponential fit, and the blue line is a new one. The red lines show the uncertainty of the old data's fitted line. Those are chosen according to twice the estimated standard error of the fit's parameters, so roughly 95% of points should fit. You can see most new data falls within this range: we're ready for scientific publication. I wonder which is the leading journal on Internet gossip forum kinetics.



The second plot is in log-scale, so some of the early details are more visible. I didn't bother with formatting, so for dates you'll have to compare with the above.

For some idea of what to expect: we'll be reaching a 1 million post count around the start of 2023, and will have surpassed today's Kiwi Farms site-wide post count of ~7.6 million by summer 2024, quickly growing into tens of millions. If you'd allow me to speculate, I would say this immense increase in posting activity can only be explained if the demon baby ends up actually being a demon baby; ravaging the world and leaving the Kiwi Farms as humanity's sole refuge. In any case, I would advise Null to start buying more server capacity.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> There was that time Brianna Wu kicked him out of some talk she was giving at a convention.  I saw that video before I knew who Ralph even was, then saw it years later and immediately recognized the dolphin laugh.  I believe this was pre-arrest so we have rare footage of classic Ralph in action.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the only copy of this historic meeting of legendary mongoloids I could find, and some faggot put shitty kill bill music over it so you can't hear the gunted chuckle.


.. look at the proto gunt as it's host waddled.

there's a big spike in 2019.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

Kind of interesting poking through the google results for the Wu/Ralph moment.  

Here's an old reddit thread with anti-gamergaters shitting on Ralph: https://www.reddit.com/r/GamerGhazi/comments/33rixt/so_the_ralph_retort_guy_is_going_to_brianna_wus/

Here's the article from the gunt himself: https://theralphretort.com/will-bri...nterview-today-at-richmonds-ravencon-4024015/

And the 3rd result (my personal favorite) a business insider article titled "A prominent leader of Gamergate was just arrested on charges of assaulting a police officer"








						A prominent leader of Gamergate was just arrested on charges of assaulting a police officer
					

One of Gamergate's most vocal proponents, Ethan Ralph, was arrested on two felony counts of assaulting an officer in Virginia.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




It has a quote from the Wu-man himself talking about how Ralph doxxxxxed him.

What a fun trip down memory lane


----------



## naught (Dec 15, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Bad link.


Here it is



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-gunt-report.81210/post-7940505


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Mar 29, 2021)

https://twitter.com/theidata/status/1376270793055830016?s=21


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jun 5, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> _Auuuurrggg._ Ladies and Guntlemen, with the creation of a dedicated board, I feel a timeline of key events in Gunt history is warranted and necessary.  So much has happened: from GG, to his Youtube heyday as the last man standing of IBS, the Stream.me era, to the demon baby arc we are currently in. This will be a great reference for people new to the world of Guntwatching and for those who want a stroll down memory lane.
> 
> Personally, I know barely anything about his Gamergate shenanigans other than a few humorous clips, so I am requesting some insight to some key GG events involving Ralph.
> 
> ...


Is the pilll stream the one that Null joins to tell Ethan he’s drinking himself to death and Dame Pesos is trolling him with Gator sound clips?

I really think that marks the official rift between Ethan and Null.


----------



## Edilg (Jun 5, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Is the pilll stream the one that Null joins to tell Ethan he’s drinking himself to death and Dame Pesos is trolling him with Gator sound clips?
> 
> I really think that marks the official rift between Ethan and Null.


It was but I think Nool was on a few more times after that (I could be wrong about that). The Pillstreams aftermath was one of the few times Ralph realized he was in the wrong and was repentant.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 13, 2021)

are you going to cover gunty and Ip2?
i have a section in the gunt report for all the women who have orbited 
or his crossover with Hollie / Alice's Room / Holland part jewish. Proudfoot.
Frens AMA.
parents.
archive.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## TheGuntinator (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't know why i thought the timeline would be long like DSP


----------



## bffSantaClaus (Dec 18, 2021)

TheGuntinator said:


> I don't know why i thought the timeline would be long like DSP


it'll be coming to an end soon, too


----------



## Fate Fan (Feb 9, 2022)

OHH BOY THIS TIMELINE NEEDS A UPDATE FOR THE HARVEST AND THE KILLSTREAM


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 29, 2022)

It definitely needs an update, especially concerning his second child through a different woman.

It also needs Null's side of the story as to the break-up.



			
				Ralph's Version said:
			
		

> Josh became estranged from the program after Ralph publicly called him out over an incorrect prediction about how Mister Metokur would handle the NewProject2 situation. Josh predicted that Mister Metokur would delete his NewProject2 account and lambaste both Dick and Ralph. Josh stated that Jim would do it to “virtue signal.” Jim in fact did the opposite, and took the opportunity to publicly and hilariously humiliate the hosts on that stream, one of whom infamously proclaimed GamerGate as the “9/11 of the Internet.” Josh was highly upset about Ralph’s post-fiasco showboating. He went on to do a stream of his own where he tried to convince everyone that Ralph needed to be taken out, so things would “get back to normal.” Instead, Josh isolated himself from pretty much everyone around him and went on to write a sad blog post on KiwiFarms, where he bemoaned his inability to get a girlfriend and start a family, after Ralph made fun of Josh’s extreme erectile dysfunction.
> 
> Josh was the sole reason that NewProject2 was booted from its payment processor for “money laundering,” lending credence to the idea that Josh keeps the website afloat through some nefarious or illegal means, which may be the reason why he refuses to return to the United States.



I seem to remember this all going down in 2020 (maybe it was '21, it's all a blur) but apparently he was last on the Killstream as late as November 2021, after the Merge. The failure of NewProject2 was Dick's baby, but I seem to recall that Null's split with Dick was largely predicated on the fact that Dick went full pedo defender with Vito and Digi, and Digi personally didn't like Null, leading Dick's producer to shadowban Null from the show.


----------



## Double Dee (May 2, 2022)

As much as I hate his Killsteam hollaring the whole time, it might be worth mentioning the CWC arrest footage IMO; he did get decent quality footage of the final moments of OPL's freedom. 

For sure, I would mention the Portugal trip, complete with the sudden felting. Maybe the Metokur/Jarbo reunion, as well?


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 18, 2022)

This timeline needs a serious update

Also does anyone know if there's much "early life" lore for the gunt anywhere? (life before 2010, childhood, etc.) I could have sworn there was an interview with the guy who revealed the gunt killed his dog but I can't find it.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 21, 2022)

I remember being in the Dick Show discord call and hearing the corn joke argument live, as it was happening.  I felt like I was a part of history, like watching the second plane crash into the towers or watching Kennedy's assassination.


----------



## Pale Empress (Aug 21, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> This timeline needs a serious update
> 
> Also does anyone know if there's much "early life" lore for the gunt anywhere? (life before 2010, childhood, etc.) I could have sworn there was an interview with the guy who revealed the gunt killed his dog but I can't find it.


I had been working on a somewhat comprehensive timeline before getting discouraged after dumb idiot fuckhead (former) janny @Sam Losco merged a bunch of threads. At the moment I have most everything from early 2018 (release from jail, return of the Killstream) up to late 2020 (corn harvest, Tampa Road Rage, AdeZero hit piece, etc) listed, with links.

There's loose dated events before and after that period in my timeline so far, but it's still pretty rough. I've neglected to really delve into pre 2018 events (beyond stuff like Laine Davis, Nora, etc) because his goobergrape shenanigans are pretty irrelevant to his profile these days, and his childhood is unremarkable in the long run and terribly vague, at least when it comes to notation of specific dates.  I also excluded arcs like various feuds with the skeptics, David Shitrat, the Stepfather/gamergate 2.0, etc, because they're poorly documented and, again, pretty inconsequential to Ralphalore nowadays.

I don't think there was an actual interview with the guy beyond what he corresponded with Null about, but I may be wrong. I'm pretty sure Ralph phoned up one of his old classmates to reminisce and cope about it though, and the classmate sounded totally nonplussed and disinterested.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 21, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> I had been working on a somewhat comprehensive timeline before getting discouraged after dumb idiot fuckhead (former) janny @Sam Losco merged a bunch of threads. At the moment I have most everything from early 2018 (release from jail, return of the Killstream) up to late 2020 (corn harvest, Tampa Road Rage, AdeZero hit piece, etc) listed, with links.
> 
> There's loose dated events before and after that period in my timeline so far, but it's still pretty rough. I've neglected to really delve into pre 2018 events (beyond stuff like Laine Davis, Nora, etc) because his goobergrape shenanigans are pretty irrelevant to his profile these days, and his childhood is unremarkable in the long run and terribly vague, at least when it comes to notation of specific dates.  I also excluded arcs like various feuds with the skeptics, David Shitrat, the Stepfather/gamergate 2.0, etc, because they're poorly documented and, again, pretty inconsequential to Ralphalore nowadays.
> 
> I don't think there was an actual interview with the guy beyond what he corresponded with Null about, but I may be wrong. I'm pretty sure Ralph phoned up one of his old classmates to reminisce and cope about it though, and the classmate sounded totally nonplussed and disinterested.



I remember the cope session he had with a guy from his highschool, not something I would consider reliable. Also someone actually sent me a recording of the first killstream after he got out of prison, I might throw it on youtube at some point. 

Some of his earlier stuff might be enlightening. He used to be big on doxxing and similar tactics during the gamergate days, the kind of crazy shit he's started trying against people like gator and metokur recently.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 21, 2022)

In terms of the timeline of events, I'll try and recount what I remember.  I know some exact dates, but for the most part I know months.  I also only know post-Gunt reveal.

January 2019:
• Knoxville
• Infamous Gunt reveal
March 2019:
• Ralph and Warski in Miami (trashburger incident, CP stream, ice incident and subsequent fight)
• stream.me goes down, moves to Dlive
• day after fight with Andy, last Killstream episode with Zidan (would later make his final public appearance on the Dick Show in late May 2019 along with Ralph and Gator, who called in to discuss Sargon running for MEP
2nd April 2019:
• Ronald Eugene "Ronnie" Ralph, Ethan Ralph's father, passes away
June 2019:
• Infamous "hot mic" clip in early
• Killstream takes temporary two week hiatus so Ralph can deal with "family issues"
• Gator and Flamenco host a "Scuffed TRR" in the meantime to discuss Chris Chan lore with Josh and GenoSamuel
• Flamenco intervention on either 17th or 18th; Ralph gets angry, Flamenco mutes him, nine minutes of silence before Flam signs off
19th June 2019:
• Pillstream 1, Ralph's first show after the hiatus, chalked full of technical difficulties, Ralph popping pills on mic, picking fights with Flamenco, ends up with him alone saying "I spent more money on spilt liquor then most of you motherfuckers spilt on new shoes"
• Both Flam and Gator announce their intentions to quit the show
• Pillstream II, Dame Pesos and later Josh call in, Dame spams "Ethan Ralph, it's me, Gator" until he and Josh break down in laughter, Ralph ends the show early
• Within a week (or two), Ralph is no longer drunk, Gator and Flamenco are co-hosting again, Ralph maintains a period of total or partial sobriety for the next few months
November 2019:
• One of Ralph's last big shows, the "Metokur/Masterson/Pesos/Rekieta Megashow"; notable for being Jim's first Killstream appearance since January iirc (Ralph and Jim later held a friendly fighting game stream together in late December and Jim made two subsequent - and final - appearances to debate COVID with Dick Masterson in March and during the Jesse PS pile-on stream in early May)
March 2020:
• Ralph and Nora announce their divorce (I*MPORTANT - LIKELY CAUSE FOR HIS SUBSEQUENT MELTDOWN*)
• Drunken Peasants debate with Vaush; Ralph said he'd call Nora to discuss something, Vaush pushes his buttons asking him where Nora is, Ralph snaps and says "I'll make your nasty fuckin bitch famous", Vaush demands Ralph gets kicked or he leaves, Ralph is kicked
• Calls in to the Dick Show that week, Josh joins, Ralph announces he has been drinking again
May 2020:
• Simspiracy debacle, Ralph announces his intention to fight PPP, Josh makes the deadly corn joke during a MATI stream in response to a chat reading "PPP won on viewers"
24th May 2020:
• Ralph and Josh call in to the Dick Show to discuss the corn joke, internet fwendship is over
• During the argument, Ralph mentions his current girlfriend is the editor of his website (later revealed to be Adezero, the ex-gf of several Encyclopedia Dramatica admins/mods)
June (I think) 2020:
• During a "karaoke stream", Ralph mentions that he has an 18 year old girlfriend who he refers to as "Zoomer Girl" (a not-so-subtle reference to the "80s Girl" pseudonym Dick Masterson uses to refer to his girlfriend)
11th August 2020 (coincidentally the 2 year anniversary of both Terry A. Davis' death and the Boulderstream, arguably Ralph's most popular and important stream):
• The cursed sex tape was unleashed after Faith Vicker's ex-boydriend received a DM of a streamable link from the theralphretort Instagram account; highlights include his wiggly belly immortalised in gif form and him thumbing her asshole and smelling or possibly eating it
• Responds by claiming his account was hacked
• Later, Faith makes an ISIS hostage style video in the mental hospital she checked into claiming that she was not upset with Ralph and that the tape was consentual (believing Ralph's alibi that his account was hacked)
• On a livestream with Josh, PPP, Godwinson, MundaneMatt, Kraut and Tea and King of /pol/, Adezero reveals Ralph cheated on her with Faith and that Ralph had a scat fetish, Ralph later responds by writing a hit piece on Adrienne "Adezero" Blair (doxxing her name, home, place of employment), which results in him getting banned from Patreon and having an injunction filed against him by Blair
November 2020 (I think):
• Faith announces she is no longer with Ralph
• Ralph is now dating Amanda "May" Morris, the ex-girlfriend of Digibro (both of whom had visited his house along with Dick's producer Riley and his girlfriend Mintsalad), having cheated on Faith with her
December 2020:
• Ralph is charged with revenge porn
January 2021:
• Ralph is banned from Dlive, along with Nick Fuentes and other AF members in response to the Capitol Hill riots.  Moves to Trovo and (I believe) Odysee.
28th March 2021:
• The legendary "do I look 5'1, bitch?" gunt off with Riley
17th May 2021:
• Sandra Briggs Ralph, Ralph's mother, passes away
28th May 2021:
• Alexander Matthew Bruce "Xander" Vickers is born
July 2021:
• Dog killing allegations by Josh, as told by a former classmate of Ralph's
August 2021:
• Ralph proposes to May
• Captures the Chris Chan arrest footage (which he ruins by shouting about Josh Moon over it)
• Announces that he and May are expecting a child
• Ralph travels to Vegas a week in advance of his marriage with May (likely to have an affair with his fan "Love is a four letter word")
• His planned wedding with May never occurs
September 2021:
• Ralph gets banned from Trovo, holds his "Fuck Trovo" 24 hour festival, leading to the Shart Heard Round the World
• Disavows Nick Rekieta after Nick grimaces at Ralph shitting himself; also admits that he sought Nick for legal advice after the sex tape got leaked (making him look guilty in the process)
December 2021:
• Feud with Randbot
January 2022:
• Ralph pleads no contest to revenge porn, receives a stayed sentence of one year
• Ralph feuds with Andy Warski, who has been a cohost of Ralph's show since May 2020, over his friendship with PPP and apparently shit talking him in private
• Announces Portugal I with Dick Masterson, Dick later backs out due to an alleged injury
• Portugal I beatdown
• Mister Metokur covers the beatdown in his monthly "Year of the Chud" streams
February 2022:
• Ralph feuds with Jim
• Gator finally leaves Ralph
• The MundaneMatt hosted debate between Jim and Ralph, where Ralph is drunk and leaves after Matt asks him how many people he flagged
March 2022:
• Rozanna Sandra "Cozy Rozy" Ralph is born
• Alice, an IP2 streamer, goes on the Kino Casino and claims that Ralph raped her, Ralph denies the allegations
April 2022:
• Killstream Kingpin Invitational (preceded by his ambush of Elijah Schaffer at the Blaze studios), "Arrest him! Arrest him!"
• Ralph and Warski are in talks for a fight, organised in part by Keemstar (Keemstar-hosted discussion between two parties in which Ralph says he needs his permission slip signed by daddy Jim)
May 2022:
• @Keranu's superchat on Chrissy Mayr's show and subsequent meltdown
• Portugal II, Cog films Ralph and Cog's friend Dan beats Ralph in the streets of Lisbon, filmed and immortalised online forever
• In partial response to the fight, Ralph backs out of the fight with Warski (official excuse is not wanting to give his stalkers/haters/harassers money and attention)
June 2022:
• Meets up with Baked Alaska
• AIIIIIIIIDS
July 2022:
• Nate Perez, a.k.a. @Alinktothefacts, reveals details about his experience living with May; Ralph's attempts to get Perez fired are unsuccessful

Only detail I'm really foggy is when exactly the Vickers' (Matthew and Faith) filed their restraining orders with Ralph.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 22, 2022)

Xarpho said:


> It definitely needs an update, especially concerning his second child through a different woman.
> 
> It also needs Null's side of the story as to the break-up.
> 
> ...


See the above post.  His last appearance was the time he, Dick, Mersh (lol), Dame Pesos, and some others all joined to pile on to Jesse PS because he was trying desperately to get Jim to notice these DMs Dick had with some woman who had been on his show called Jamie-Lynn Hughes.  A few days later was the May 7trashfire with Dick and PPP on Rekieta's channel, followed by the debate between Jim and PPP (and later LeoPirate, the guy who referred to GamerGate as the 9/11 of the internet), then was Josh's corn joke.
As for Josh's split from Dick, you're half right.  Josh's last call in to the Dick show was the week Ralph's sex tape was leaked.  Josh discusses some stuff in their final discussion, but I can corroborate a lot of what was discussed because I was a member of Dick's discord at the time, and I'm also somewhat involved in this story.  About one or two weeks before this, someone in Dick's discord was defending Shadman, I believe, and Josh got into an argument with them and left.  The week Ralph's sex tape leaked, Dick messaged in his server that he wanted Josh to call in for the next episode of the Dick show.  I actually screenshotted this and posted it on his profile, link here, and he rejoined for that purpose.  That week, Josh called in (he also livestreamed the call as it was happening) and told Dick that he wouldn't call into the show anymore, preferring to be forthcoming in telling him and his audience that he wouldn't come back because he was aware of how previous guests like Asterios Kokkinos and Mumkey Jones stopped calling in without any warning or indication.  I'm sure there's a video of it somewhere, but the main gripe was that Josh believed (and still believes) that Dick told his producer Riley (the guy who Ralph fought at Digibro's house) to stop antagonising Digibro in the discord, as Riley had sent him a DM saying as much and telling him that he was "that guy at a party who couldn't tell people didn't want him" and was scaring away "the bigger draw" (i.e. Digibro), and that it was partly because of this that he had left the discord, because I'm guessing he didn't feel like he was wanted.  Dick denied this allegation and argued that Riley was acting on his own when he decided to send his initiative.  While it's easy to believe Dick is lying, the two main pieces of evidence in support of this are that 1) I can't imagine anyone actually thinking Digibro was a bigger draw than Josh and 2) Dick himself doesn't seem to care who calls into his show as long as they're entertaining; it mostly seems to be Riley not liking the fact that people were calling his friend and future housemate a pedo.  The debate probably should've ended there and both sides would probably come out looking okay, but then Dick started defending loli by saying "it's just drawings", which ruined any goodwill people might've had for him.  That, to me, didn't seem like the reason he stopped calling into the show, though.  I think it was probably because he believed Dick told Riley he wasn't welcome in the discord (or possibly the show as a whole), plus how his abrasive personality and interaction with the Farms clashed with NP2.  While the whole simpspiracy NP2 shit PPP started was bullshit, and the ultimate cause of NP2 being canned was being put on Mastercard's MATCH list without any sort of appeal, it did seem that Dick's erratic behaviour and outbursts put Josh in a difficult situation, having to post be transparent with users of the site while still being able to use the NP2 platform.
The Vito pedo stuff came much later.  He didn't make that tweet until January of this year, although Vito did do a lot of attention seeking shit in the years leading up to that.  Having said that, the second last time Josh called into Dick's show, Vito was in studio cohosting, although Josh mostly joined to discuss Lowtax and allegations that had been made about him at the time (and Lowtax's defence after he called into Dick's show the previous week) as well as a clip of Vaush saying Dick associates with Nazis.


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 22, 2022)

In November 2021, Ralph was involved in an at-fault car accident in Maryland (it wasn’t until page 3 when the correct location was found).


----------

